# Буду помогать ему  в следующем году



## ekaterina1

Допустим, он пойдет в школу в будущем году и я буду (планирую) помогать ему с учебой. 

I will be helping him
I will help him
I am helping him

Какое тут время подойдет?

I'll help you with your homework. - Я помогу тебе с домашним заданием

Но в моем предложении не "помогу", а "буду помогать". Имеет ли это влияние на выбор времени?


----------



## Sobakus

Влияние имеет прежде всего контекст, который обуславливает смысловой акцент предложения. "will be helping" подойдёт в контексте временной помощи, "will help" в контексте обещания, а "am helping" в контексте плана, обязанности.

Вы часто спрашиваете о некой абстрактной, но неизменной разнице между разными английскими временами – таковой, как правило, нет.


----------



## Vadim K

К сожалению, информации, изложенной в этом предложении, недостаточно, чтобы ответить на Ваш вопрос. Предположив, что решение помогать ему принято Вами до момента произнесения этой фразы или написания данного предложения (а это это тоже важно), возможны следующие варианты.

1. Вы хотите сказать, что намереваетесь это сделать, но еще не решили, что, где и когда будете делать. В таком случае - оборот "_be going to_" "_I am going to help him_".
2. Вы хотите сказать, что уже твердо запланировали помогать ему (то есть решили что, где и когда будете делать). В данном случае - _Present Continuous for Future Arrangements_. "_I am helping him_".
3. Вы пишите письмо в формальном стиле кому-то, в котором описываете, что будете помогать ему и возможно, как будете помогать. В таком случае - _Future Simple_ "_I will help him_"
4. Вы пишите о том, что помощь ему - Ваша официальная договоренность. Например, Вы будете помогать ему по контракту, заключенному с родителями или органами опеки. В этом случае можно использовать _Present Simple for the Future_ (_Future Simple_ тоже возможен) "_I help him_".
5. Вы просто хотите порассуждать о том, что Вы будете делать в следующем году. В таком случае - _Future Continuous "I will be helping him" or "I am going to be helping him"._


----------



## ekaterina1

Vadim K said:


> 5. Вы просто хотите порассуждать о том, что Вы будете делать в следующем году. В таком случае - _Future Continuous "I will be helping him" or "I am going to be helping him"._



Наверно имелось в виду _I am going to help him_?

Для этого случая (планы, намерения - is going to): всегда ли _is going to do и will be doing _(Future Continuous) взаимозаменяемы?


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Наверно имелось в виду _I am going to help him_?
> 
> Для этого случая (планы, намерения - is going to): всегда ли _is going to do и will be doing _(Future Continuous) взаимозаменяемы?



Нет, именно "_I am going to_ _be helping him_". Future continuous имеет две формы "_will be doing_" and "_be going to be doing_". Хотя, если я правильно понимаю, не все разделяют эту точку зрения. Некоторые считают, что оборот "_be going to be doing_" - это уже не Future Continuous, а отдельный оборот. 

Взаимозаменяемыми часто являются _Present Continuous for Future Arrangements "I am doing" и Future Continuous, но не оборот "be going to" и Future Continuous. _Часто, но не всегда.


----------



## ekaterina1

А как тогда объяснить Unit 24 из  мэрфи:


> *C.* We also use will be -ing in a different way to talk about *complete actions* in the future
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> The government *will be making* a statement about the crisis later today.
> *Will* you *be* *going* away this summer?
> Later in the programme, *I'll be* *talking* to the Minister of Education.
> Our best player is injured and *won't* *be* *playing* in the game on Saturday.
> In these examples will be -ing is similar to (be) going to


Тут вроде бы говорится именно о взаимозаменяемости _"be going to" и Future Continuous._


----------



## Vadim K

Честно говоря я не знаю, как это объяснить. В соответствии с теми правилами, которые изучал я, слова "_Future Continuous_" и "_complete actions_" - несовместимые понятия. Кроме того, в приведенных примерах я не вижу ни одной "_complete actions_".


----------



## ekaterina1

Ну о_ complete actions_ речь идет (наверно) потому, что речь о планах, то есть о нормальных actions, в отличие от тех, которые прерываются посередине чем-то другим (как бывает в Continuous). Правительство _сделает _заявление, а не _будет делать_ заявление в такой-то момент.

The government *will be making* a statement about the crisis later today=The government  *is making* a statement about the crisis later today=The government *is going to make* a statement about the crisis later today

Возможно, так...
То есть, возможно, все три формы бывают взаимозаменяемы?


----------



## Vadim K

Если Вам будет интересно, посмотрите две ссылки, которые я нашел в интернете, одна из них на EO форум этого сайта. Выходит, что не один я не могу понять, что господин Мэрфи имел ввиду, когда писал свой 24 урок.

Future continuous: complete actions in the future.
Future continuous: complete actions in the future.


----------



## esperansa

я буду (планирую) помогать ему с учебой = я готова помогать ему с учебой.

I am willing to help him with learning.


willing - definition of willing in English from the Oxford dictionary

Willing (adj.) = ready, eager, or prepared to do something


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Правительство _сделает _заявление, а не _будет делать_ заявление в такой-то момент.



Если бы я переводил фразу "Правительство _сделает_ сообщение", я бы перевел ее как "_The government will make a statement_". А если еще в предложении будет дано точное время, к которому оно сделает его, то "_The government will have made a statement_"

А "_The government will be making a statement_" для меня как раз и звучит как "_Правительство будет делать сообщение_".


----------



## Vadim K

esperansa said:


> I am willing to help him with learning.



Для меня эта фраза звучит как "_Я жажду помочь ему с учебой_" или "_Я рад(а) помочь ему с уче_бой"


----------



## Sobakus

ekaterina1 said:


> Ну о_ complete actions_ речь идет (наверно) потому, что речь о планах, то есть о нормальных actions, в отличие от тех, которые прерываются посередине чем-то другим (как бывает в Continuous). Правительство _сделает _заявление, а не _будет делать_ заявление в такой-то момент.
> 
> The government *will be making* a statement about the crisis later today=The government  *is making* a statement about the crisis later today=The government *is going to make* a statement about the crisis later today
> 
> Возможно, так...
> То есть, возможно, все три формы бывают взаимозаменяемы?


Вы правы, здесь идёт речь о твёрдо запланированном (настолько твёрдо, что оно видится уже законченным) действии в будущем. _Will be making a statement_ акцентирует внимание на действии (progressive aspect), а простое будущее нейтрально в этом смысле – но переводятся они оба, как правило, глаголом совершенного вида (русский не различает длительные и пунктуальные совершенные действия в будущем). _Is going to make a statement_ может выражать меньшую определённость ("собирается"), и таким образом взаимозаменямым с первым бывает не всегда.


----------



## esperansa

Vadim K said:


> Для меня эта фраза звучит как "_Я жажду помочь ему с учебой_" или "_Я рад(а) помочь ему с уче_бой"


наверное, Вы правы.  Тогда не подходит. В разных словарях по-разному написано.

willing translate English to Russian: Cambridge Dictionary
be willing to do sth B1 to be happy to do something, if you need to  - быть готовым с радостью сделать что-либо

willing - Definition from Longman English Dictionary Online (более найтрально)
prepared to do something, or having no reason to not want to do it


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> Если бы я переводил фразу "Правительство _сделает_ сообщение", я бы перевел ее как "_The government will make a statement_". А если еще в предложении будет дано точное время, к которому оно сделает его, то "_The government will have made a statement_"
> 
> А "_The government will be making a statement_" для меня как раз и звучит как "_Правительство будет делать сообщение_".


В русском _"будет делать сообщение"_ само по себе звучит незаконченно – потому как обычно является точкой отсчёта в будущем для другого действия, например _"когда правительтсво будет делать сообщение, включи прожектор поярче"._ Кроме того, оно не может передать совершенность. Английское _"will be making a statement"_, напротив, просто сочетает запланированную совершенность с длительностью и не подразумевает никаких зависимых предложений – просто говорящий решил подчеркнуть длительность. Как я писал выше, русский этот нюанс передать не в силах.


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> В русском _"будет делать сообщение"_ само по себе звучит незаконченно – потому как обычно является точкой отсчёта в будущем для другого действия, например _"когда правительтсво будет делать сообщение, включи прожектор поярче"._ Кроме того, оно не может передать совершенность. Английское _"will be making a statement"_, напротив, просто сочетает запланированную совершенность с длительностью и не подразумевает никаких зависимых предложений – просто говорящий решил подчеркнуть длительность. Как я писал выше, русский этот нюанс передать не в силах.



Не уверен, что до конца понял Вашу мысль. Вот несколько классических примеров предложений в Future Continuous, взятых с обучающего сайта.

I will be watching TV when she arrives tonight.
I will be waiting for you when your bus arrives.
You will be waiting for her when her plane arrives tonight
He will be studying at the library tonight, so he will not see Jennifer when she arrives
Tonight at 6 PM, I am going to be eating dinner
Какие из английских глаголов в Future Continuous, указанных в этих предложениях, могут быть переведены на русский язык глаголами совершенного вида? На мой взгляд ни один из них.


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> Не уверен, что до конца понял Вашу мысль. Вот несколько классических примеров предложений в Future Continuous, взятых с обучающего сайта.
> 
> I will be watching TV when she arrives tonight.
> I will be waiting for you when your bus arrives.
> You will be waiting for her when her plane arrives tonight
> He will be studying at the library tonight, so he will not see Jennifer when she arrives
> Tonight at 6 PM, I am going to be eating dinner
> Какие из английских глаголов в Future Continuous, указанных в этих предложениях, могут быть переведены на русский язык глаголами совершенного вида? На мой взгляд ни один из них.


Разумеется, поскольку в русском невозможно выразить длительное действие в будущем, связанное с другим действием в будущем, с помощью глагола совершенного вида. В обсуждаемом выше английском примере – в отличие от ваших – предложение простое, и темпоральной/причинной связи с другим действием нет. Таким образом, английское Future Continuous может использоваться и как часть сложного предложения, и само по себе для выражения длительного действия (совершенного или нет), тогда как русское будущее несовершенное обычно не стоит само по себе, а используется для передачи темпоральной/причинной связи несовершенного длительного действия в будущем с другим действием.


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> тогда как русское будущее несовершенное обычно не стоит само по себе, а используется для передачи темпоральной/причинной связи с другим действием.



Вот навскидку русское будущее несовершенное время из популярных песен, которое не имеет связи с другим действием.

Николай Басков. "Я буду руки твои целовать".
Александр Барыкин. "Я буду долго гнать велосипед".
Максим. "Я буду петь тебя песни с крыши".
Николай Басков и Таисия Повалий. "Сколько ты будешь мне сниться ночами?"


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> Вот навскидку русское будущее несовершенное время из популярных песен, которое не имеет связи с другим действием.
> 
> Николай Басков. "Я буду руки твои целовать".
> Александр Барыкин. "Я буду долго гнать велосипед".
> Максим. "Я буду петь тебя песни с крыши".
> Николай Басков и Таисия Повалий. "Сколько ты будешь мне сниться ночами?"


Да, вышесказанное мной относилось к запланированным действиям. В остальных случаях несовершенные глаголы в будущем, конечно, и сами по себе могут стоять, описывая действия безотносительно их совершенности. Но если речь идёт о планах, в русском обычно используется совершенный вид вне завимости от того, видится ли действие как совершенное или нет. Я не говорю, что _"Сегодня правительство будет делать сообщение"_ вовсе невозможно, но оно не передаёт официальной запланированности и воображаемой совершенности этого действия – в СМИ я такое сообщение себе слабо представляю. Английское _"The government will be making a statement"_, напротив, делает именно это и звучит вполне официально.


----------



## Vadim K

Sobakus said:


> Да, вышесказанное мной относилось к запланированным действиям. В остальных случаях несовершенные  глаголы в будущем, конечно, и сами по себе могут стоять. Но если речь идёт о планах, в русском обычно используется совершенный вид вне завимости от того, видится ли действие как совершенное или нет. Я не говорю, что "Сегодня правительство будет делать сообщение" вовсе невозможно, но оно не передаёт официальной запланированности и воображаемой совершенности этого действия.



То есть "_буду руки целовать_" и "_буду гнать велосипед_" - это незапланированные действия, а "_делать/сделать заявление_" запланированные? А чем они друг от друга отличаются с точки зрения плана? По какому признаку можно определить, что последнее является запланированным, а первые два - нет?

Единственное отличие, которое я вижу - это то, что "_буду делать что-либо_" акцентирует внимание на процессе, а "_сделаю_" - на результате или законченности процесса. Как раз именно то, что отличает время_ Continuous (процесс)_ от _Perfect (результат), или, как в этом случае, от нейтрального Simple, которое не передает ни процесс, ни результат, а передает сам факт существования какого-то действия._


----------



## ekaterina1

мне кажется, что если в момент речи решение принимается -  спонтанно  ("_буду руки целовать_" и "_буду гнать велосипед_"), то это незапланированные действия, а если в момент речи озвучивается заранее принятое/согласованное решение, то запланированное.


----------



## ekaterina1

Но меня теперь больше другой случай интересует - прогноз. То есть когда человек с определенной долей вероятности заявляет, что в будущем что-то случится. Например, завтра солнце встанет во столько-то. Где-то встречала, что это Future Simple. Почему? Вроде и время точно задано.


----------



## Sobakus

Vadim K said:


> То есть "_буду руки целовать_" и "_буду гнать велосипед_" - это незапланированные действия, а "_делать/сделать заявление_" запланированные? А чем они друг от друга отличаются с точки зрения плана? По какому признаку можно определить, что последнее является запланированным, а первые два - нет?
> 
> Единственное отличие, которое я вижу - это то, что "_буду делать что-либо_" акцентирует внимание на процессе, а "_сделаю_" - на результате или законченности процесса. Как раз именно то, что отличает время_ Continuous_ от _Perfect, или, если нельзя использовать Perfect, от Simple._


По-моему, здесь стоит иметь в виду контекст. Если я пишу песню, воображая, как буду целовать кому-то руки или гнать велосипед – это всё-таки не план. Здесь важно перенести слушателя в повествование, акцентируя внимание не процессе – для этого используется несовершенный вид в русском и прогрессивный аспект в английском.

Но когда речь идёт действительно о планах, тем более официальных – я здесь несовершенный вид не вижу, по крайней мере в большинстве случаев. Ниужели Вам действительно _«Сегодня правительство будет делать заявление/обращаться к нации/переводить часы на летнее время»_ кажутся уместными в качестве официального объявления вместо _«сделает, обратится, переведёт»_? Да, они подчёркивают процесс. Но само подчёркивание процесса в официальных планах на русском кажется лично мне неуместным.

Кстати, я поспешил с утверждением о том, что русский язык это различие передать не может. Глаголы несовершенного вида, образованные от глаголов совершенного, делают как раз это:_ «сегодня он будет доедать суп, недоеденный вчера»_. Однако от глагола _сделать_ образовать его, к сожалению, нельзя (но теоретически – *_сделывать)._

Итого, _"will be making a statement"_ относится к _"will make a statement"_ так же, как «будет доедать суп» относится к _«доест суп»_. С глаголом _сделать_ этого различе передать нельзя, а можно сказать лишь темпоральный эквивалент _«будет есть суп»_.

Ну и конечно, всё это я пишу в попытке объяснить, почему английская фраза в изоляции употребляется и звучит естественно, а русская (по крайней мере, для меня) – незаконченно.


----------



## Sobakus

ekaterina1 said:


> Но меня теперь больше другой случай интересует - прогноз. То есть когда человек с определенной долей вероятности заявляет, что в будущем что-то случится. Например, завтра солнце встанет во столько-то. Где-то встречала, что это Future Simple. Почему? Вроде и время точно задано.


Либо Future, либо, несколько более естественно, _to be going to._ Почему? Потому что не не планировало Солнце вставать – нет у него выбора просто.  В принципе, Present Continuous не то чтобы совсем неупотребимо – но звучит это странновато. С Солнцем ещё ладно, но с тем же курсом валют, например, если сказать _"tomorrow the rouble is falling to an all-time low again"_, это уже не прогноз, а предсказание. Что касается Simple vs. Continuous, то если вы хотите акцентировать внимание на процессе, в прогнозах последнее вполне употребимо.


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Ну и конечно, всё это я пишу в попытке объяснить, почему английская фраза в изоляции употребляется и звучит естественно, а русская (по крайней мере, для меня) – незаконченно.



Возможно, что для Вас она звучит естественно по-английски и Вы хорошо понимаете ее законченность. Но у меня вызывает вопрос, почему не только я, а и сами носители языка не могут понять о чем говорится в учебнике Мерфи, когда употребляется фраза "_to talk about complete actions in the future_". Я вверху давал уже две ссылки, один на форум EO этого сайта, где для носителей языка эта фраза и законченность действия, выражаемая Future Continuous, вызывает недоумение. Вот еще одна ссылка с тем же результатом:

will be -ing


----------



## ekaterina1

На всякий случай замечу, что unit24 Мэрфи, из которого взят этот отрывок, называется "will be doing и will have done", а в разделе "B" этого юнита говорится о том, что will be doing something = will be in the middle of doing something.
Вот для того, чтобы отличить середину действия (in the middle of doing) от полного действия, в разделе "C" и употреблено выражение completed actions.


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Но меня теперь больше другой случай интересует - прогноз. То есть когда человек с определенной долей вероятности заявляет, что в будущем что-то случится. Например, завтра солнце встанет во столько-то. Где-то встречала, что это Future Simple. Почему? Вроде и время точно задано.



Прогноз - это отличный от плана случай в английском языке . Здесь используются:

1. _Future Simple_, если прогноз основан на личном мнении человека и нет никаких доказательств того, что это сбудется (говорящему никто не говорил об этом, он не видит, не слышит и не чувствует ничего пока, что могла бы это подтвердить).
_В следующем месяце его уволят _(Я не знаю об этом точно, но он плохо работает и мне кажется, что его должны уволить).
_Завтра будет дождь _(На небе ни облачка, но мне почему-то так кажется)

2._ Be going to_, если прогноз имеет какие-то очевидные свидетельства тому (кто-то рассказал об этом говорящему, он видит, слышит или чувствует что-то, что может подтвердить это).
_В следующем месяце его уволят_ (Мне по секрету об этом сказал его начальник).
_Завтра будет дождь_ (Все небо в грозовых тучах)


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> На всякий случай замечу, что unit24 Мэрфи, из которого взят этот отрывок, называется "will be doing и will have done", а в разделе B этого юнита говорится о том, что will be doing something = will be in the middle of doing something.
> Вот для того, чтобы отличить середину действия (in the middle of doing) от полного действия, в разделе C и употреблено выражение completed actions.



На всякий случай тоже замечу, что я нашел у себя учебник Мерфи 2001 года издания. И там, во-первых, дается два совершенно других примера (на мой взгляд намного лучше объясняющих, что все-таки автор имел ввиду), а во-вторых, в конце этой секции, в которой идет речь о "_talk about complete actions in the future_" идет следующая цитата "_In these examples wll be -ing is similar to the *present continuous for the future*_". Поэтому еще более удивительно, откуда в Вашем учебнике взялась фраза о том, что оборот "_Be going to_" может быть эквивалентом _Future Continuous_. Вполне возможно, что в Вашем издании просто опечатка.


----------



## ekaterina1

English grammar in use? Intermediate? у меня 2004г. странно...


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> English grammar in use? Intermediate? у меня 2004г. странно...



Да, именно он. Синий учебник.
Second edition, 1994
Sixteenth printing, 2001.

Примеры, указанные в нем.

A. If you see Sally, can you ask her to phone me?
B. Sure. I'*ll be seeing* her this evening, so I'll tell her then.

What time *will* your friends *be arriving* tomorrow?

Это четко запланированные акции, эквивалентные _Present Continuous for the Future Arrangements_.


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Но меня теперь больше другой случай интересует - *прогноз*. То есть когда человек с определенной долей вероятности заявляет, что в будущем что-то случится. Например, завтра *солнце встанет во столько-то*. Где-то встречала, что это Future Simple. Почему? Вроде и время точно задано.



Когда встанет завтра Солнце - это уже не совсем прогноз. Это - констатация факта, основанная на расписании, уже известном людям. Здесь употребляется не _Future Simple_, a _Present Simple for the future_. Вот цитата из одного учебного издания продвинутого курса английского языка:

_We prefer the present simple if we can make a definite, specific prediction because an activity or event is part of an official arrangements such a timetable or programme:

There* is *a full moon tonight.
The sun *rises* at 5.16 tomorrow._


----------



## ekaterina1

Vadim K said:


> Когда встанет завтра Солнце - это уже не совсем прогноз. Это - констатация факта, основанная на расписании, уже известном людям. Здесь употребляется не _Future Simple_, a _Present Simple for the future_. Вот цитата из одного учебного издания продвинутого курса английского языка:
> 
> _We prefer the present simple if we can make a definite, specific prediction because an activity or event is part of an official arrangements such a timetable or programme:
> 
> There* is *a full moon tonight.
> The sun *rises* at 5.16 tomorrow._



А это из какого учебника цитата? Вот тут  пример _The sun will rise at 7am. 
_
Может быть, в тот момент, когда смотришь прогноз на сайте и видишь числа, можно сказать
_The sun *rises* at 5.16 tomorrow_
А если вспоминаешь прогноз, но не уверен
_The sun *will rise* at 7am_


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> А это из какого учебника цитата? Вот тут  пример _The sun will rise at 7am. _



Martin Hewings. Advanced Grammar in Use. Cambridge University Press.
First Published, 1999
Sixth Printing, 2001



ekaterina1 said:


> Может быть, в тот момент, когда смотришь прогноз на сайте и видишь числа, можно сказать
> _The sun *rises* at 5.16 tomorrow_
> А если вспоминаешь прогноз, но не уверен
> _The sun *will rise* at 7am_



Может быть.

Возможно, я ошибаюсь, но мне кажется, что Вы пытаетесь найти универсальную формулу, которая в каждом случае поможет Вам определить *единственно возможное* в данном случае время. Если так, то мне кажется, что такой формулы нет. Возможно Вам будет интересно мнение одного носителя английского языка о выражении будущего в английском, которое я нашел в свое время, когда пытался понять, чем принципиально отличается _Future Continuous_ от _Present Continuous for the Future Arrangements_.

._..if you listen carefully to native English speakers, even to English teachers, we rarely follow the grammar rules about future verb tenses. Future time is probably the area of grammar where, so long as you choose one of the future tenses, you'll be perfectly understood and most native speakers won't notice any errors._

_...In conclusion, going back to my introductory comments, you don't need to know most of this (grammar rules about future tenses - my comment) because most native speakers don't follow these rules when they talk about the future_

А если интересно будет прочесть весь диалог, то вот ссылка:

present continuous vs future continuous | Grammarly


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Mod note: The thread veered off topic. Please use English Only forum to discuss topics related to English grammar. It is now closed.*


----------

